# Screws for pressure treated decking



## Mark Harvey

*spacing*

I'd use 2" -21/2" or even 3" screws. Make sure the screws are rated for pressure treated lumber. Minimum 2 per board. About 1" in from each edge. Spacing should be as per joist placement. 24" centers or 16" centers- you don't have other options. If you are going on the 45 degree angle for the decking, you need 12" centers on your joist.
Hope this helps.


----------



## CaptRandy

Be sure to predrill the end holes or the board will split. Use 3" screws. Be sure rated for new Pressure Treated Lumber.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

2 1/2" deck screws are all thats needed for putting down decking that is 1" thick. you only need 3" screws if your using 2x stock for the decking

stainless steel screws will cost you a fortune. just use epoxy coated deck screws. some people like the green ones for pressure treated however i prefer the brown screws do to when the wood fades the brown blends in better and makes them less noticable


----------



## rock16

These are the screws I like to use http://www.splitstop.com/ No pre-drilling the ends.


----------



## COLDIRON

If you are replacing the deck with new pressure treated do not leave any space in between the boards because when they dry out and shrink there will be perfect spacing in between them. If you space them when installed the gap will be way to big.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

thats not entirely true, with wood decking i will slam them tight together if they just recently came from the mill and are still wet, same for decking that was purchased from a lumber yard where its kept outside. you can still gap them the thickness of a paint stick. if the decking comes from home depot or a big box where everything is kept inside the wood is usually bone dry in this case i most definitely gap them

now mind you i havent done a wood deck in over two years, ive been building decks which are finished with composite decking material which absolutely need to have a gap as the material can expand up to 3/16 in direct sunlight. you can literally watch the stuff grow in the period of an hour in the summer months


----------



## COLDIRON

New green pressure treated I would not gap them, not referring to anything here but pressure treated. Don't recall mentioning composite decking. Thanks for the heads up anyway. You ought to clean up them job sites before someone trips over air, electric, wood, ETC debris.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

the piled lumber is the good stuff. the random junk is garbage, and the cords and hoses are there because the deck is being worked on at the time of the photo


----------

